
Elon Musk: Acronyms Seriously Suck - tosh
https://gist.github.com/klaaspieter/12cd68f54bb71a3940eae5cdd4ea1764
======
Nokinside
Musk has a point. Just whipping up your own acronyms and terminology in highly
technical field will get out of hand easily and screw up the communication.

Many big tech companies, newspapers etc. have their own terminology databases
and language planning efforts to keep communication internally and externally
coherent.

